# Mise à jour android Tv 9 sur Sony 2018. Bientôt AirPlay et Apple TV ?



## insgardoced (24 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, Sony viens de mettre à jour ses Tv 2018 vers android Tv 9.
Le service technique m’avait dit qu’il n’y aurait pas AirPlay 2, HomeKit et Apple TV du fait d’androïde Tv 8!!!
Mais maintenant, rien ne l’interdît.
Alors peut-on espérer avoir tout ses ajouts d’ici peu?
Perso j’y crois !!!


----------

